# Important working on student visa



## savleen (Jan 7, 2010)

what happen if a Indian student is found to working in Singapore (without a valid work pass) he is on Student visa..

1 of my friend arrest 2day while working as he is on study visa

plz help us or suggest what to do next..2mrow he is taking to MOM

plz help or suggust its really urgent

plllllllllllzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## savleen (Jan 7, 2010)

plz reply

its important


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

A quick reply.

If you knowingly break the law, nothing can be said.

Check on the ICA site. From what I know, most likely ICA/MOM will pull his previous attendance records at his school and check if this was a one-off thing, or a long term show. Their decision can't be influenced.


----------

